# Constanța, Romania, Black Sea's largest port



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța, Black Sea's largest port​











With a population of 254,693 in 2011, is the fourth largest city in Romania.


*History*
Constanța is a city with 2600 years of history, founded around 600 BCE by Greeks from Miletus (now in Turkey). Is Romania's oldest continuolusly inhabited city.

In Antiquity, under the name *Tomis*, was for many centuries the largest and most important city in Mynor Scythia, or today Dobruja (the province between Danube and Black Sea).

It was here where Ovid, one of most celebrated poets in Roman empire, was exiled by emperor Augustus between year 8 and his death in 17 CE. At Tomis, Ovid wrote two of his poem collections, _Tristia _and _Epistulae ex Ponto_ in which he describes his sadness and the harsh life at this place which at that time was "at the end of the world". 

Sometimes in 4th century Tomis was renamed Constantiana, in honour of Constantia, the half-sister of Constantine the Great (274-337). 

Like Dobruja, Tomis / Constanța had a troubled and complex history. It was ruled by Greeks between ~600 BCE and 430 BCE, Odrysians (a Thracian kingdom in what is today Bulgaria) between 430 and 339 BCE, Scythians for a period in 4th century BCE, Macedonians between 339 and 100 BCE, Pontians (a kingdom in today Northern Turkey) between 100 and 55 BCE, Getae (or Dacians, ancient inhabitants of today Romania) between 55 and 44, Romans between 44 BCE and 330 CE, Roman-Byzantine Empire between 330-7th century and in 971-1187, First and Second Bulgar Empire between 7th-9th centuries and 12-13th centuries, Kievan Russians between 968-971, a local ruler, Dobrotici (who gave the present name of the province) in 14th century, Wallachians between 1388-1397 and 1404-1420. From 1420 to 1878 was under Ottoman Empire and from 1878 is part of Romania.



*Economy*
Constan'a is one of Romania's main industrial centers. Its port is the biggest at Black Sea (of any country) and one of the biggest in Europe. During the first half of 2008, some 3,144 new companies were established in Constanța and its neghbouring localities, a number surpassed only in Bucharest and Cluj County.


*Tourism*
With many vestiges from Antiquity and a mix of Romanian, Turkish, Tatar, Aromanian, Greek and many other ethnicities and cultures, Constanța is one of Romania's most interesting and attractive cities. Mamaia, continuing Constanța at its northern limit, is Romania's largest and most popular resort, visited annually by hundreds of thousands of tourists.



Panoramas by Răzvan Isme
*Click on images to enlarge*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

i'll lay your ship bare... by u.elisa, on Flickr




Furious by u.elisa, on Flickr



wedding dress.... by u.elisa, on Flickr



View of Constanta by u.elisa, on Flickr




Alone... by u.elisa, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta by Negut Remus, on Flickr



Constanta by Negut Remus, on Flickr





La Galion Constanta by Negut Remus, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice thread of Constanca; well done and thanks for opening it :cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I´d like to see more of this city please. 

Great Thread !


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

2006CAC29 by tderks, on Flickr





2006CAC28 by tderks, on Flickr





2006CAB02 by tderks, on Flickr




2006CAB04 by tderks, on Flickr




2006CAB07 by tderks, on Flickr



2006CAC34 by tderks, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice thread of Constanca; well done and thanks for opening it :cheers:





samba_man said:


> I´d like to see more of this city please.
> 
> Great Thread !



Thank you guys!

Please feel free to contribute!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanţa by qitsuk, on Flickr




Constanţa by qitsuk, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

IMG_9276 by tcbwoodworking, on Flickr




IMG_9267 by tcbwoodworking, on Flickr



IMG_9265 by tcbwoodworking, on Flickr



IMG_9263 by tcbwoodworking, on Flickr



IMG_9265 by tcbwoodworking, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Costa Mediterranea in Constanta by Club Croaziere, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta (39) by getButterfly, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta, Romania by dda.ted, on Flickr



Constanta, Romania by dda.ted, on Flickr




Constanta, Romania by dda.ted, on Flickr


​


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice thread, keep up the good work


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!



Delfinariu Constanta, Mc. Donalds by Bogdan Chirea, on Flickr




Marea Neagra, Faleza Constanta by Bogdan Chirea, on Flickr




Str. Stefan cel Mare, Constanta by Bogdan Chirea, on Flickr



Str. Stefan cel Mare by Bogdan Chirea, on Flickr




faleza nord, constanta by Bogdan Chirea, on Flickr




constanta, faleza nord by Bogdan Chirea, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

pf3 by Razvan A., on Flickr



za1 by Razvan A., on Flickr



DSC_0087 by Razvan A., on Flickr



a7 by Razvan A., on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC_1507 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr




DSC_1431 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr




DSC_1462 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr




DSC_1582 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta by |krusade|, on Flickr



Constanta by |krusade|, on Flickr




Constanta Harbor by |krusade|, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Portul turistic Constanta by carola456, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta Dolphinarium by cod_gabriel, on Flickr




Constanta Dolphinarium by cod_gabriel, on Flickr



Constanta Shipyard / Şantierul Naval Constanţa by cod_gabriel, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:


Cimitirul roman din Constanta by KorinnaKirila, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta Pavilion has an exhibition hall with a total surface of 4 800 m², a 300 seats conference hall, as well spaces destined for a large variety of services: press centre, medical practice, secretariat, offices, public food services areas and so on. The total surface of the Exhibition Pavilion exceeds 7 600 square meters, divided into three distinct wings, fact that allows the organization of a large scale Opening Ceremony.

It was inaugurated in November 2008.



Pavilionul by carsium2000, on Flickr



vedere de ansamblu expozitie by carsium2000, on Flickr



sala conferinte by carsium2000, on Flickr



hol acces principal by carsium2000, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cazino Constanta... by stanciu.irina, on Flickr




Untitled by stanciu.irina, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta Street by Paul J Clarkson, on Flickr





Views of the Old City, Constanta by Paul J Clarkson, on Flickr



Views of the Old City, Constanta by Paul J Clarkson, on Flickr



Naval Dock, Constanta by Paul J Clarkson, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta by Катя, on Flickr




Constanta by Катя, on Flickr




Constanta by Катя, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots from Romania, impressive Constanta Pavilion...:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:


Between wars villa in moorish style


constanta by adriantzp, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Navy Day 2012​


In Romania, Navy Day is a national holiday that takes place on August 15.




13 by dmclici, on Flickr



38 by dmclici, on Flickr



26 by dmclici, on Flickr




BRICUL MIRCEA by dmclici, on Flickr



30 by dmclici, on Flickr



42 by dmclici, on Flickr




Tomis Port by dmclici, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Faleza Constanta by Klinne, on Flickr




Faleza Constanta by Klinne, on Flickr




Faleza Constanta by Klinne, on Flickr



Faleza Constanta by Klinne, on Flickr



Constanta by Klinne, on Flickr



Constanta by Klinne, on Flickr



Constanta by Klinne, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mamaia beach resort from above, Romania by phototouring, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC_0677 by iulian82, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Boat in Constanta harbor by JimLacey, on Flickr


Port of Constanta by JimLacey, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta - Romania by Sanne Aabjerg, on Flickr​


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

ROMANIA NEVER CEASE TO SURPRISE .... FABULOUS LITTLE CITY, LOT OF CHARME AND CARACTER:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you schlekenzikatzenburg! 



Romanian Navy Sub Delfinul by kingrobby25, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mamaia Beach, Romania by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

bucurestiivechisinoi.ro​


*Hunciar Mosque* built in 1869 by sultan Abdul Aziz












*The Great Mosque *(or Carol Mosque) built in 1910-1912


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

P6272109 Constanta The traffic of goods through the Romanian maritime ports in 2011 increased by olavagnar, on Flickr


Port of Constanta by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ 



The first two pictures: the Roman Mosaic Edifice, 4th century CE



DSC05851 by JulianBamberPhotography, on Flickr




DSC05865 by JulianBamberPhotography, on Flickr




DSC05893 by JulianBamberPhotography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Portul Constanta by Club Croaziere, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Naval Dock, Constanta by Paul J Clarkson, on Flickr​


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Constanta, Romania by dda.ted, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> Constanta, Romania by dda.ted, on Flickr​
> ...


I really like this casino! :cheers:

Nice thread.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!


One more:



danyel-i​
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Julia Kretsch​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Carol Mosque by AdiRMG, on Flickr




Constanta by night by AdiRMG, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tatar-Mosque-in-Constanta-Romania by Non-life, on Flickr




Tatar-Mosque-in-Constanta-Romania-interior by Non-life, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Greek Church*, 1867

Cătălin Popa​​




Frigioiu Emilian 1 2 3 4 5​

*City Hall*
​






*Port*

​







*Mamaia*

​






*Expositional Pavilion*






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

meditaţie by Al-Bundy, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

[URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/117536178514685840038/RutaTon9Setembre2007ElDeltaDelDanubi#"]Joan Anton Olivella Munné[/URL]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

newarttable 1 2 3 4












​



MacFish​​


Mihai-Daniel Banu​












*Anghel Saligny silos* - 1904-1909

Romeo Tăbuș​









Lucian Onișcu​​



Sergiu Gabriel Sârbu​​



Lucian Onișcu​​



Livia Firinca​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

charming place....:cheers:


----------



## rubenomar00 (Feb 17, 2009)

beautiful city, however, is somewhat neglected and abandoned buildings.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately it look the worst among Romanian cities (no one compare with Constanța in this respect), the historical center (the Peninsula) is almost a ghost town. Perhaps in few years things will change in better, as happened with other cities.



simplultrecator.blogspot.ro 1 2​


​



tashley1.zenfolio.com​



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iulian E.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

December 2012​



imagini.dexblog.ro[/RIGHT]
















































​





indexconstanta.ro​
































escaping decay... by Elisa Ursalas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Untitled by Lazar B, on Flickr










Untitled by Lazar B, on Flickr









Untitled by Lazar B, on Flickr









Untitled by Lazar B, on Flickr







Untitled by Lazar B, on Flickr









Untitled by Lazar B, on Flickr









IMG_0689 by JustM4, on Flickr​


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

one of the most beautiful cities at black sea.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! Is the biggest and according to Turkish ministry of foreign affairs, the one with richest history among cities on Black Sea.






*The National Museum of Archaeology* (the taller building), erected in 1911-1921. The building with long window was constructed in the 1960s to protect the Roman Mosaic Building.


Dani Berbec​





















The Roman Mosaic, 4th century CE, initially 2000 m² of which a half is well preserved. It was the floor of the largest and most imposing building in Tomis (ancient name of Constanța), serving as a place for trading and meeting. It was built on the terraces descending from the city to the seashore, having a fine panorama over the sea.

Vlad Iliescu 1 2​


































Roman statues discovered in Constanța (3rd century CE) 

sensotv.ro​




































The jewels of a Roman tomb


2012-05-03-1384 by tonykliemann, on Flickr​













Footage inside the museum


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Roxana Chihaia​













































Constanta Marea Neagra by Serban Stanescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

florin Rotea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Panoramic view from the Old Lighthouse​






Video by our forumer, Mr. Radu Cornescu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..

.
.
.
.

Rhine Main Danube - windows by wonky knee, on Flickr




2006-06-20 Constanta Harbor _DSC2315 from Raw by Jon8008, on Flickr




Constanta by night by AdiRMG, on Flickr



1 August 2012 » județul Constanța by ArTiStul, on Flickr



1 August 2012 » județul Constanța by ArTiStul, on Flickr



5311 by pax, on Flickr




5263 by pax, on Flickr




DSC01172 by Flori_Photos Constanta, on Flickr




Giants in the sunset by Daniel Mihai, on Flickr




_MG_4012 by pixilhater, on Flickr​
























*Archaeological Museum* - third photo: the *Thracian horseman*, a local syncretistic deity with hundreds of altars and other artefacts in Romania and Bulgaria.


History Museum in Constanta by george_tudorie, on Flickr




IMG_2213 by noridamar, on Flickr





IMG_2213 by noridamar, on Flickr





IMG_2201 by noridamar, on Flickr






IMG_2215 by noridamar, on Flickr




IMG_2279 by noridamar, on Flickr




Constanta, Romania by kristin sue, on Flickr​























*Carol I Mosque* - 1910


sun set at the tower by the "C", on Flickr



looking down by the "C", on Flickr



Carol Mosque by AdiRMG, on Flickr​























*Roman vestiges among the city*


IMG_4583 by edie.wolf, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amazing photos from Constanța ... thanks @PRIMEVAL ..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Dr. Luay! .
.
.
.
.
.

.

0051_img_0145 by yyzgvi, on Flickr








Tomis Harbor before storm, Constanţa by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr







Constantia by Dagmarita Smulewicz, on Flickr









Romania-Dobrogea-and-Danube-Delta-017 by dimitrastasinopoulou, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.



120815 1130 Constanta Romania John (1) by uchicago travel, on Flickr






Crane in Constanta Port II (Romania) by 92Dragos, on Flickr






Yachts in Tomis harbour - Constanţa by Andra MB, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
,
.
.
.
.
.

Sailing into Constanta,Romania by Lemmo2009, on Flickr





1353682_10151734398943705_328223134_o by romanian2, on Flickr





DSC_0677 by Anerphe Photography, on Flickr





Untitled by [andreea], on Flickr





Casino by CameliaTWU, on Flickr





abandon. once light and sound, now shadows and silence by Aytena, on Flickr






Backflip by Nick Moise, on Flickr







Tatar Mosque in Constanta - Romania by subhani_syed, on Flickr​






Liviu Ștefănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta- Romania, dockside by jorge_remedios, on Flickr








Constanta- Bulk carrier by jorge_remedios, on Flickr








Constanta - Roman mosaics by jorge_remedios, on Flickr









Constanta- Romania, - Outside the Casino Restaurant by jorge_remedios, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you algeriAholic! 



Port of Constanța and Romanian oil platforms at Black Sea











Constanta Harbor, Romania by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr







Constanta Harbor, Romania by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr








Oil Platforms by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr











beautiful sunrise over Black Sea by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr








a gas flare (eternal flame) by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta, Romania (97) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr









Constanta, Romania (55) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr







Constanta, Romania (88) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr











Constanta, Romania (58) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr​


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

very beautiful port city in Blacksea, thanks for updating with photos


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%86%D0%B0%20%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BC%D1%8B%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F&search_author=lokrum.skif&


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

romania (1070) by jiippy, on Flickr










romania (1054) by jiippy, on Flickr













romania (994) by jiippy, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Navy Day 2013 ​












The Navy Day is held every year on 15th August with festivities in Romania's port cities. The main festivities are held in Constanța and maller size other in Brăila, Galați, Tulcea, Giurgiu etc.

In photos are the Mircea training vesel (1938) and Delfinul submarine (1985)

evz.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> The Casino ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.blackseanews.net/read/35343/


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Thank you for contribution! 










Aerial Photo by Elisa Ursalas, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Painted Paleochristian tomb​










During the persecutions, in Dobruja were recorded many Christian martyrs. In 4th century Christianity became the dominant religion and several churches were built in the Dobrujan cities. Tomis, as the main city of Scythia Minor, has had some of the most imposing of these Paleochristian churches and was the seat of a bishopric, the bishops from here taking part at the first, second and third Ecumenical Councils.


The Painted Hypogean (located under earth surface) Tomb, a type common in Roman Empire, was discovered in 1988. Situated outside the walls of the ancient city, in an area where other ancient burials were found, thisone escaped the looters from antiquity. It dates from early 4th century and the symbolism of the paintings shows the transition from Paganism to Christianity, combining motifs from both traditions.


O. Liviu Vasile​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Museum of History and Archaeology​








In terms of archaeological discoveries, the museum in Constanța is the second richest in Romania after the National History Museum in Bucharest, especially because of the Greek and Roman discoveries in Dobruja displayed here.

The city of Constanța itself has provided much of the discoveries in the museum.


Wikipedia​





*Menhir representing a Thracian -Scythian ruler* from Sibioara, 5th century BCE


























*Scythian boiler from Castelu*, 5th century BCE



























*Statues from the Statue Treasure of Tomis*, 2nd century CE











































*Portrait of emperor Constantine the Great* - part of a collection of imperial portraits




























*Roman helmets*











































*Early Christian stelle in front of the Museum*








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.



jurnaldenavetist.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

PRIMEVAL !!!!!!!!
thank you so much for all the photos - great to see the place develping so nicely.


Hey - one question:
I see snow on some photos. In truth, I sort of expected palm trees - thought the climate was more Mediterranean. I am curious: where do palm trees start? Bulgaria? I saw them in Istanbul, so I know they are there.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Marco Polo said:


> PRIMEVAL !!!!!!!!
> thank you so much for all the photos - great to see the place develping so nicely.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Marco Polo (nice user name) for the kind words!

Palms are not native to Europe, even in Greece or Istanbul they are brought in last decades.

The climate in Constanța is similar with the rest of Romania, continental, a little bit influenced by sea - not so hot in summer like other parts of Romania. In winter, I guess overall is a little warmer than most of Romania but for 1-2 weeks might be cold. In fact, a decade ago the sea was freezing almost every year and the ice was lasting for weeks sometimes. This winter the sea didn't freeze but previous winter as several other winters before it did.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Thank you PRIMEVAL!

Will be following this thread for new photos from now on.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The commercial port​










ziuaconstanta.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.



Sergiu Andrei Badan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Claboo Media​
































































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Casino​








1904 - 1910

nedelea​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.

prieteninudusmani​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.


*The Archaeological Museum*

- First photo: figurines from Hamangia Culture, 5250 - 4500 BCE, culture that developed in Dobruja and gave the Thinker of Cernavodă, the world most famous work of Neolithic Art

-Second photo: Lupa Capitolina basrelief discovered at Slava Rusă, northern Dobruja. Is the only one discovered in this province but more others were discovered in Transylvania and Oltenia.

-Third & fourth photos: the Sculptures Treasure of Tomis, 2nd century CE



IMG_7152 par geraldm1, sur Flickr







Funerary Stele ~ Lupa Captolina ~ 2-3C par geraldm1, sur Flickr








Glykon Snake ~ Protector of Family and House 2-3C BC par geraldm1, sur Flickr








Dual Representation ~ Nemesis par geraldm1, sur Flickr











Romans were Here par geraldm1, sur Flickr









Museum Staircase par geraldm1, sur Flickr​













*The Casino*


Constanta Casino ~ Black Sea Behind par geraldm1, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Elisa Ursalas​






















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.


The port seen from an American warship



USS Donald Cook approaches Constanta, Romania. par Official U.S. Navy Imagery, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

April_25__2014_-_Romania-46.jpg par Pond Scoggin, sur Flickr










April_25__2014_-_Romania-43.jpg par Pond Scoggin, sur Flickr







April_25__2014_-_Romania-32.jpg par Pond Scoggin, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanta, Romania par meckleychina, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

View toward the Shipyard​










zeeko2104​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
bikefriendly.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr












SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr










SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr











SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr










SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr











SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr











SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr










SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr











SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr













SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

PRIMEVAL said:


> SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr


The Ovidius Square restoration was nice, but they really need to do something about this building in the corner, the unfinished 90s building, and the ruined shell on the other side. Totally ruins the view hno: Either restore them or demolish them, no one wants to see the ugly mold and ruins.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

If you refer to the building in the middle-left of the image, that is from 1930s or perhaps 1940s, not from 1990s. 

I agree with you, but even more disturbing is that glass facade near mosque imo.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ There is an ugly abandoned hulk from the 90s just out of the frame to the left.
You can see it in this picture:
http://imageshack.com/a/img829/51/h5wl.jpg

As for the glass next to the mosque, I like the contrast it gives and the glass itself is pretty nice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates from Constanta


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tank you for comment and for likes!



The newly refurbished waterfront and the first snow​









jurnaldenavetist.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.






First photo: capital from a 5th century Paleochristian church




_MG_1609a_2 by IULIUBO, on Flickr












Casino Constanta aerial by Elisa Ursalas, on Flickr











Piata Ovidiu, Constanta, Romania by IULIUBO, on Flickr​












Constanta City Walking Guide


----------



## UserCT (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## UserCT (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## UserCT (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.




*Waterfront of the old town*

117418291​

















*The commercial port*



ziaruldeinvestigatii.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.






The Grand Mosque was commissioned by Romanian King Carol I and officially inaugurated on 31 May 1913. It is referred to by Constanța's Islamic community as the King's Mosque. It stands on the site of the former Mahmudia Mosque, built in 1822 by Hafız Hüsseyin Pașa. The mosque is situated in the heart of the Peninsula, the historical part of Constanța, corresponding to the ancient Greek-Roman fortified city of Tomis.

The Muslim community in Dobruja is the oldest extant islamic community in Europe. Around 1260, two Rûm Seljuq community leaders, the deposed Sultan Kaykaus II and the mystic Sari Saltik, were allowed to settle the region during the reign of Michael VIII Palaiologos, ruler of the Byzantine Empire, which controlled the area. Kaykaus was reportedly followed by as many as 12,000 of his subjects. Soon, Dobruja will become a possession of the Golden Horde, Tatars being are recorded here in 1334. Toward the middle of 14th century, 100,00 more Tatars settled here. Between 14th century and 19th century, Dobruja's population was composed mainly by Muslim Turks and Tatars.


----------

